# Arcadia uv light not working?



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

woke up this morning and it wont turn on, ive only had it for a few days... i dont think its its the bulb.

what can i do to try fix it b4 i have to buy a new starter kit?


----------



## spiderwoman (Mar 10, 2010)

Hiya if it's not the bulb I'd imagine it would be the White round starter you can pick these up at B&Q or eBay they are not to expensive and cheaper than buying a new starter unit


----------



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

do you no if wickes sell them and are they on the b&q website... thanks:2thumb:


edit, found them on the website.. which one do i buy

4W
or 70W


----------



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

can somebody help me here, do i buy the 4W or 70W


----------



## spiderwoman (Mar 10, 2010)

WayneMidlands said:


> can somebody help me here, do i buy the 4W or 70W


Take your White starter out of the unit and it should say on it if not look on the back of the unit see what wattage it is if not what wattage bulb are you using?


----------



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

it says 4-65W

My bulb is 20W and 24"

?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's the 4watt then.


----------



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Meko said:


> it's the 4watt then.


Thanks mate :2thumb:


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

The starter needs to be bigger than the lamp wattage. Your switch says 4-65w which means it will switch any lamp between these wattages. So you need a starter equal or greater than 20w.

Also if you try taking the starter out with the power switched on and then putting it back in it will sometimes light the tube. you should see the starter (round white thing) flashing when its trying to light. I know it may sound silly but have you checked the fuse and that there is power at the socket.


----------



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah i have checked the fuse and the white round thing doesnt light up at all... so im guessing its that, so what you saying do i buy a 4W or 70W then?
as im going to buy 1 today


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

WayneMidlands said:


> yeah i have checked the fuse and the white round thing doesnt light up at all... so im guessing its that, so what you saying do i buy a 4W or 70W then?
> as im going to buy 1 today


Just buy the 4-65w unit. It is classed as a universal starter an will operate the lamp: victory:


----------



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

im now confussed, how many plugs does your thermostat have...


mine have 2 that plug into my extension lead and whenever both are plugged in the uv doesnt work, but when i only plug 1 in... the uv works and so does the thermostat... lol

and also i bought a new uv starter controller from my local pet store for 60p.. and b&q are asking for like 5 pounds lol :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

WayneMidlands said:


> im now confussed, how many plugs does your thermostat have...


1.



WayneMidlands said:


> mine have 2 that plug into my extension lead and whenever both are plugged in the uv doesnt work, but when i only plug 1 in... the uv works and so does the thermostat... lol


What make/type of stat is it?? 
Is it a habiststat night/day type as they come with 2 mains leads, 1 hard wired into the stat to power it, and a separate lead that plugs into the socket on the side for the switching of the night time function.



WayneMidlands said:


> and also i bought a new uv starter controller from my local pet store for 60p.. and b&q are asking for like 5 pounds lol :lol2:


Is it working OK now??


----------



## WayneMidlands (Mar 24, 2010)

its a habistat dimming thermostat and yes its working fine now and ive still got my old starter controller in it... so it never broke but when i have both thermostats plugged into the extension lead(4way spitter) it stops working? :|


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

WayneMidlands said:


> its a habistat dimming thermostat and yes its working fine now and ive still got my old starter controller in it... so it never broke but when i have both thermostats plugged into the extension lead(4way spitter) it stops working? :|


Is the extension lead operating correctly if you plug other things into it??
Also, both thermostats??


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

Have you got the Day/Night dimmer? and have you plugged the UV into the dimmer?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Jas said:


> and have you plugged the UV into the dimmer?


^^^^^
Reading back, it sounds like this could be the issue.


----------

